# anybody have info?



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

looking for information on this fish...saw a picture of it and it looks real cool.big teeth.they also go by dogfish?

Rhaphiodon vulpinus...thanks..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

from here


















heres a handy map link

heres a handy OPEFE link

a special link just for Frank

heres a related link to AT


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

fascinating


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

really sweet fish.looks like a sabertooth tiger(but the teeth are on the bottom)never seen one before









nick............


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> a special link just for Frank


























Mmm, Frank seems to have quite a reputation when it comes to fish...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bad ass picture...thanks innes....for the links and pics


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

They look like a paraya. I would believe that they need the same requirments to a Paraya.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> They look like a paraya. I would believe that they need the same requirments to a Paraya.


 that is quite some theory you have there


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> They look like a paraya. I would believe that they need the same requirments to a Paraya.


 Straight up.. thats what I was thinking also because of the jaw features.


----------

